# Yiffing? Whyyy?



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm very curious as to what the attraction is to yiffing. I've only been a member around ten minutes and I keep running into it here in the forums. I never knew exactly how prevalent it was.

Could people maybe explain why exactly they like it, or give me some idea how many here actually do it?

:O

And how many don't, and why not.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

Because it is sex. -.-


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

Nobody actually likes it. It's like one big running joke.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 23, 2010)

it's funnyyyyy xD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

It is because yiffing is the most intimate thing a furry can do to another furry.


Oh and 99% of furries are deranged perverts or only say stuff like that sarcastically.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Nobody actually likes it. It's like one big running joke.


*cough* yeah.......


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

How much you say it is generally proportional to how much you want it, and inversely proportional to how often you actually get it


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm very curious as to what the attraction is to yiffing. I've only been a member around ten minutes and I keep running into it here in the forums. I never knew exactly how prevalent it was.
> 
> Could people maybe explain why exactly they like it, or give me some idea how many here actually do it?
> 
> ...




Furry porn... Is yiff. Yiffing is furry sex. 


Aden said:


> Nobody actually likes it. It's like one big running joke.



You know, I like fucking with peoples idea... _Usually_ Shit like this is an exception.

It's not a running joke.


----------



## quayza (Feb 23, 2010)

That what most furreh's do. lol.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey, it's not a joke for some >.<


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, it's not a joke for some >.<


Yes. lol I wouldn't do it IRL, but its fun to do in a chatroom. ^^


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, it's not a joke for some >.<



o rly?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't really have much of an opinion on it, but it's just another version of porn that people happen to like.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yes. lol I wouldn't do it IRL, but its fun to do in a chatroom. ^^



Other way around.


----------



## quayza (Feb 23, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> o rly?



Ya, rly.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Other way around.


No. Not for me. (yet, I'm 14...)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> o rly?



What my dear counterpart has said, it's fun in a chatroom but not IRL.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

Not nessecarily, many furries don't do it, I for one, and my CS friends. In fact I don't think I met any furries who did it until just about now. Haha, my teenage mind has no comprehension, I guess. I might not be a furry, just an anthro-fan, in that case, as I don't yiff and that seems to be defining of the fandom at the moment.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not nessecarily, many furries don't do it, I for one, and my CS friends. In fact I don't think I met any furries who did it until just about now. Haha, my teenage mind has no comprehension, I guess. I might not be a furry, just an anthro-fan, in that case, as I don't yiff and that seems to be defining of the fandom at the moment.



You don't have to like yiff in order to be a furry.
Yiff is a retarded furry word. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2010)

*Y*oung
*I*ncredibly
*F*uckable
*F*ag

It's an old 70's gay terminology


----------



## xXNibiNoNekoXx (Feb 23, 2010)

Yiff is fine by me. xDDD

I dunno, I'm the kind of person that sees sex usually as, "Awww, those people love each other." But I don't like porn because for majority it is not intimate and then I find that boring. xP

Some people also draw yiff to show them and their lover's fursona's loving eachother and its cute by my standards. xDD Haha.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

I know, the word makes me laugh, but I don't actually get turned-on by it...I don't think. Well...maybe, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

xXNibiNoNekoXx said:


> Yiff is fine by me. xDDD
> 
> I dunno, I'm the kind of person that sees sex usually as, "Awww, those people love each other."* But I don't like porn because for majority it is not intimate and then I find that boring.* xP
> 
> Some people also draw yiff to show them and their lover's fursona's loving eachother and its cute by my standards. xDD Haha.


^ THIS.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 23, 2010)

hey thread creator, wanna yiff?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

footfoe said:


> hey thread creator, wanna yiff?


If OP is goin' a'yiffin, I want in.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

footfoe said:


> hey thread creator, wanna yiff?


Do it OP, do it.


----------



## xXNibiNoNekoXx (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Do it OP, do it.



lolwut? xDDD


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

*shakes head and fails* I give up. *watches boyfriend chase furverts* ohmai.


----------



## quayza (Feb 23, 2010)

*Eats popcorn and watches thread channel*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

*hides behind nearest furry*


----------



## xXNibiNoNekoXx (Feb 23, 2010)

*foams at mouth*


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

The first ever furry I knew explained yiff like this:

"if you like it in your tailhole raise your paw."


----------



## quayza (Feb 23, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> The first ever furry I knew explained yiff like this:
> 
> "if you like it in your tailhole raise your paw."



Ha Ha ha wtf?  What did you do. Hmmmmm?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ha Ha ha wtf?  What did you do. Hmmmmm?



I didn't know I was a furry at the time so I was just like 
"oh my jesus..."


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

*twitches tail* Asshole's not my style. XP


----------



## quayza (Feb 23, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I didn't know I was a furry at the time so I was just like
> "oh my jesus..."



Double lol. Amazing what you can come across now a days.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *twitches tail* Asshole's not my style. XP



Needless to say that this kid was one big furry horn ball...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

Very I'm sure, furry sex isn't at all.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Very I'm sure, furry sex isn't at all.


 
Thats why people try to avoid that subject.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

Apperantly not. Oh I fail. *runs*


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 23, 2010)

*trips him* now you fail.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

Not a him, a her. I'm a tad confused around here atm, so I sound like a dipshit.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 24, 2010)

Caws its fun What ever the fuck you are,
herm, a gay(like me) lesbian other, it feels good and I like good things!.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Yiff is great, I love yiff.. You should too!


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Yiff is great, I love yiff.. You should too!



Yes I 2nd that!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Yiff is great, I love yiff.. You should too!


I have never yiffed before. ._.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

*Facepalm* oh no...


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I have never yiffed before. ._.



You can yiff with meh lol


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

Me either tommy XP


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> *Facepalm* oh no...



Umm I believe the phrase you meant to use was "facepaw"


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Me either tommy XP


 
Hey, there..


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Umm I believe the phrase you meant to use was "facepaw"



That would've been the case about an hour and a half ago. Not now though.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

The lion and the fox, oh what a sight


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That would've been the case about an hour and a half ago. Not now though.



Long live the furry phrases! And their king lol Scotty


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Long live the furry phrases! And their king lol Scotty



Scotty's not on, so you can't use them now.


----------



## Willow (Feb 24, 2010)

Murr?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Scotty's not on, so you can't use them now.



I can use em too! I'm self appointing myself to prince of furry phrases!


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Me either tommy XP


 
Both you and Tommy can explore it together what really means to yiff.Just go to any convention or Furmeet and you can start Yiffing there .


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I can use em too! I'm self appointing myself to prince of furry phrases!



You shall inherit me burning your entrails after you are disemboweled. Enjoy :V


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You shall inherit me burning your entrails after you are disemboweled. Enjoy :V



I tried to warn you, Melkor...


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> The lion and the fox, oh what a sight


 
The screams would be heard from around the world. :V


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You shall inherit me burning your entrails after you are disemboweled. Enjoy :V



Hell yeah! Woooooot!


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Hell yeah! Woooooot!



I might sig this...

And good, you have a sense of humor


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> The screams would be heard from around the world. :V



Oh my. o.o



Melkor said:


> Hell yeah! Woooooot!



Waitwaitwait. You'd ENJOY that? *eyes wide open*


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I might sig this...
> 
> And good, you have a sense of humor



Sweet lmao


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

what I miss. I was gone 10 minutes doing tail repairs. sheesh.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> what I miss. I was gone 10 minutes doing tail repairs. sheesh.



Leon made a very suggestive comment , and I crowned myself prince of furry phrases, and I will be disemboweled.. And I'm proud of it


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Leon made a very suggestive comment , and I crowned myself prince of furry phrases, and I will be disemboweled.. And I'm proud of it



Oh, and I'm sitting here wondering what's going on.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Oh my. o.o


 
Just watch this video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFYBLwb3I84


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Just watch this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFYBLwb3I84


 
How did you know thats my favorite song? :3c


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> How did you know thats my favorite song? :3c


 
Lucky guess .


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

The lion king rules


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> The lion king rules


 
I like the non lion king version. >=C


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> I like the non lion king version. >=C



The... Lion...king.. Rules!


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> The... Lion...king.. Rules!


 
We know.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> We know.


 
Still love elton jhons version. =>


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> We know.



Whateva


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 24, 2010)

Furries are huge pussies and are afraid to have actual sex so they yiff :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Furries are huge pussies and are afraid to have actual sex so they yiff :V


 
Not me, I like actual sex between another person.


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

Sex more funny in a furry costume. It's ticklish.


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> Sex more funny in a furry costume.



^


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> Not me, I like actual sex between another person.


but furries are afraid to say the word sex so they put some retarded furry word to replace it lol...I hate yiff from the bottom of my heart and I just hope I never run into someone actually saying that IRL, there are few words that sounds worst than this word :\


----------



## Alexis (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah! I never thought of it in that way!  Actually that makes yiffing irl a tempting prospect :evil:


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but furries are afraid to say the word sex so they put some retarded furry word to replace it lol...I hate yiff from the bottom of my heart and I just hope I never run into someone actually saying that IRL, there are few words that sounds worst than this word :\


 
Such as?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> Such as?


fursecution is one prime example of how retarded furries can be when fucking up the english language at the same time...


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> fursecution is one prime example of how retarded furries can be when fucking up the english language at the same time...


 
It kind of ends up like this for example of this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SouGhbXz6_s


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 24, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> It kind of ends up like this for example of this song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SouGhbXz6_s



Hey I'm just stating facts, I bet this is another reason why furries get flack cause you sound just plain stupid, who in their right mind uses words like that? I don't think someone with a brain would actually use them :V


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> fursecution is one prime example of how retarded furries can be when fucking up the english language at the same time...



You put the word "Fur" before a word to label something part of the fandom just like you put the word "I" before a word to label an Apple product.

Furmeet
Fursuit
Furiend
...

iPod
iPhone
iMac
iPad
...


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> Sex more funny in a furry costume. It's ticklish.


 
You've had sex in a fursuit?


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> You put the word "Fur" before a word to label something part of the fandom just like you put the word "I" before a word to label an Apple product.
> 
> Furmeet
> Fursuit
> ...



Ok...

But how about: MacBook? MacBook Pro? Mac Pro? Mac OS X? XSan? FCP? Apple TV?

And back in the days, Power PC. 

Sometimes, I don't get it, why everyone have to hate Apple because it is?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> You put the word "Fur" before a word to label something part of the fandom just like you put the word "I" before a word to label an Apple product.
> 
> Furmeet
> Fursuit
> ...



it doesn't make it any better and you guys wonder why everyone thins furries are jokes cause they are :V

Some words aren't that bad but yiff and fursecution are by far the worst words ever made from this fandom


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not nessecarily, many furries don't do it, I for one, and my CS friends. In fact I don't think I met any furries who did it until just about now. Haha, my teenage mind has no comprehension, I guess. I might not be a furry, just an anthro-fan, in that case, as I don't yiff and that seems to be defining of the fandom at the moment.



You spelt necessarily wrong.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> You put the word "Fur" before a word to label something part of the fandom just like you put the word "I" before a word to label an Apple product.
> 
> Furmeet
> Fursuit
> ...



Apple = retarded. 

Furmeet is ok, fursuit ism ok, furiend is ridiculous.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2010)

furries are ridiculous


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 24, 2010)

What the fuck is yiff


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> What the fuck is yiff



Fox noise.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> What the fuck is yiff




Google it. OR go on FA's main site and find out.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

*loves that video* very cool.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *loves that video* very cool.



What video are you talking about?


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.vidoemo.com/yvideo.php?i=cklsUVRXcWuRpQnQ0UW8&yiff=


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

I know, that word always is hard for me to spell :/


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

Lion king one.


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 24, 2010)

-scritches you-


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)

What kind of "yiff"?

1: I heard foxes making the "yiff" noises.
2: He's a Y.I.F.F. ("Young Incredibly Fuckable Furry")
3: I've upgraded the yiff server. (Program for Linux)
4: Are you into yiff, or just cuddles?
5: Let's yiff. (As a verb)
6: It's hard to find good yiff on VCL nowadays.
7: I did it! Yiff-yiff-yiff-yiff-yiff! *Expression of joy*
8: "Yiff?" "No, thanks, I don't quite feel like this right now."


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2010)

What the yiff is fuck


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> -scritches you-


 

*yelps and runs* hahha.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Hey I'm just stating facts, I bet this is another reason why furries get flack cause you sound just plain stupid, who in their right mind uses words like that? I don't think someone with a brain would actually use them :V


 
I know people use slang terms with me I have to ask them "What the fuck does that mean?" sometimes they wouldn't answer because they don't know what its commonly used for.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2010)

This thread is fucking terrible

You should all be ashamed


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 
Yeah I do agree.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 24, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Yeah I do agree.


me too D:


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2010)

i LOVE yiffing <3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i LOVE yiffing <3


stop doing that roadkill


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i LOVE yiffing <3


 
I love yiffing you. :3c


----------



## Riptor (Feb 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> This thread is fucking terrible
> 
> You should all be ashamed



Pretty much what he said.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't really have much of an opinion on it, but it's just another version of porn that people happen to like.





Ek-fucking-zactly.


----------



## Willow (Feb 24, 2010)

People need to get over themselves really...it's like hentai or any other run-of-the-mill porn you see on the internet...there's really nothing special about it when you think about it...fursuit yiff too, it's just another form of role play the way I see it...


----------



## AshyKnux (Feb 24, 2010)

may i join in...lol XD


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2010)

AshyKnux said:


> may i join in...lol XD



Joo cudn aford i'.


----------



## Willow (Feb 24, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> -scritches you-


*rolls over*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *rolls over*



*walks into the thread*
huh?
okay, what did i miss?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *walks into the thread*
> huh?
> okay, what did i miss?



Everything, because you weren't on yesterday! I think you missed the fur phrases


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Yiff Titties


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Everything, because you weren't on yesterday! I think you missed the fur phrases



yes, i do believe i missed quite a bit...
*sigh*
...this sucks...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2010)

because yiffing is awesome.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiff Titties


 

Good for you I hope you also try to Yiff USA and Canada with that idea.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Everything, because you weren't on yesterday! I think you missed the fur phrases



Don't worry, there are more here.
...if that's what you meant.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Don't worry, there are more here.
> ...if that's what you meant.



oh!
he meant those!
yeah, i read up on those those were furnny!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh!
> he meant those!
> yeah, i read up on those those were furnny!



And I got disemboweled, and my entrails were burned.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> And I got disemboweled, and my entrails were burned.



should I have your soul incinerated?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> should I have your soul incinerated?



Ask bando he's in charge of that


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> And I got disemboweled, and my entrails were burned.



who did it?
think you could put a link?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ask bando he's in charge of that



no he isnt.

I killed him.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> who did it?
> think you could put a link?


 pg 3 of this thread motha licka


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> pg 3 of this thread motha licka



lol, little rough.
not as bad as my burning, but oh well.

p.s. i am the prince of phurases, not you! >:3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

I want to yiff so bad,

Who wants to yiff?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll yiff, and you can't be the prince, unless you like marry me and there's two princes? Unless you want that, I'm the only prince


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'll yiff, and you can't be the prince, unless you like marry me and there's two princes? Unless you want that, I'm the only prince


K lets yiff


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'll yiff, and you can't be the prince, unless you like marry me and there's two princes? Unless you want that, I'm the only prince



i am the true prince!
you are just a simple immitator... XD


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no he isnt.
> 
> I killed him.



In that case I suppose you can take over ;3


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i am the true prince!
> you are just a simple immitator... XD



To h&k-Ok I don't know how to yiff, all I've seen is you saying let's yiff and people agreeing lol.... And krasl, we are married then, we are both princes since you wanted it that way!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> And krasl, we are married then, we are both princes since you wanted it that way!



Oh shit!
GAME OVER!

NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Oh shit!
> GAME OVER!
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!



Well there's another way, you can be the king, but you have to take scotty's hand in marriage, after all, he is the king..!


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'll yiff, and you can't be the prince, unless you like marry me and there's two princes? Unless you want that, I'm the only prince


 

I am going to take that Quote because it made me laugh.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Well there's another way, you can be the king, but you have to take scotty's hand in marriage, after all, he is the king..!



better idea...
*pulls out knife*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Well there's another way, you can be the king, but you have to take scotty's hand in marriage, after all, he is the king..!



Am I anything significant?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 24, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> The first ever furry I knew explained yiff like this:
> 
> "if you like it in your tailhole raise your paw."


*Raises both hands and jumps up and down*


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> better idea...
> *pulls out knife*


 you can't kill Scotty! O no



Lazydabear said:


> I am going to take that Quote because it made me laugh.



Lol yeah, Be my guest!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> *Raises both hands and jumps up and down*


 lol are you gay too



Tommy said:


> Am I anything significant?



You can be if you want too, and unless krasl divorsing me, your stuck being a duke or something


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> How much you say it is generally proportional to how much you want it, and inversely proportional to how often you actually get it



Makes me think of footfoe.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> you can't kill Scotty! O no



*evil grin*
who said i was going to kill scotty?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *evil grin*
> who said i was going to kill scotty?



The penalty of treason( of me) is death!Off with this traitors head! To the guillotine with ye! *several knights grab you and drag you away* sorry that was lame haha


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> The penalty of treason( of me) is death!Off with this traitors head! To the guillotine with ye! *several knights grab you and drag you away* sorry that was lame haha



*breaks free and kills gaurds* haha!
you're next!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *breaks free and kills gaurds* haha!
> you're next!


.     Stay back, Im not afraid to rape you!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> .     Stay back, Im not afraid to rape you!



Oho, but i have an ass of steel!
you will never penetrate me!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Oho, but i have an ass of steel!
> you will never penetrate me!



Yeah, I'm just gonna stay out of this.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah, I'm just gonna stay out of this.



lol, that would be best.


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2010)

*yiffs the poster below him*


teehee

MURR


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Takun said:


> *yiffs the poster below him*
> 
> 
> teehee
> ...



Poor poster below you... wait, shit.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Poor poster below you... wait, shit.



lol, told you you shouldn't have left that poster there! XD


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Oho, but i have an ass of steel!
> you will never penetrate me!



This is getting too explicit lol, I can penetrate even the tightest of asses! Can't believe I said that lol


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall you wanted to know what Yiffing is then go join these nice men who only want to help you understand what Yiffing is.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Moonfall you wanted to know what Yiffing is then go join these nice men who only want to help you understand what Yiffing is.



We may have scared her off lol


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> We may have scared her off lol


 
I believe its because you all Yiffed after her <.<?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I believe its because you all Yiffed after her <.<?



It was all Leon, I didn't make a move on her lol


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 25, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> -scritches you-


 


Moonfall The Fox said:


> *yelps and runs* hahha.


 


Melkor said:


> It was all Leon, I didn't make a move on her lol


 
It was Erewolf that scared her off.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Leon made the freakish pedophile comment, I think that's what really scared her off although your theory has logic lol


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Leon made the freakish pedophile comment, I think that's what really scared her off although your theory has logic lol


 
Well the way she acted seem that she was younger then 14 I am glad that she was smart enough to run away.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Leon made the freakish pedophile comment, I think that's what really scared her off although your theory has logic lol


 
I didn't scare her off she, also i'm underage and so is she.



Lazydabear said:


> Well the way she acted seem that she was younger then 14 I am glad that she was smart enough to run away.


 
She's like 16, and i'm not a pedophile. >=C


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> She's like 16, and i'm not a pedophile. >=C


 

Don't worry about that she wanted to know what the word Yiff is and we try so hard to explain to her and it seems we failed .


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Don't worry about that she wanted to know what the word Yiff is and we try so hard to explain to her and it seems we failed .


 
Lol, I PMed her, I think she got the jist of what was said in this thread.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Lol, I PMed her, I think she got the jist of what was said in this thread.


 
Good aleast she learn something educational about this.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Good aleast she learn something educational about this.


 
That and hopefully people will not think im a pedo.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> That and hopefully people will not think im a pedo.


 
If your 2 or 3 years under her age she's a pedo, if your over 2 years and over her age your consider a Pedo if your the same age as her your not a pedo .


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> If your 2 or 3 years under her age she's a pedo, if your over 2 years and over her age your consider a Pedo if your the same age as her your not a pedo .


 
I think she's a year older than me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

wow...this thread just gets gayer and gayer :[

I c about 95% of you are furry sluts so why don't you stop posting and get back to work before your pimp comes and smacks the shit out of you :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> wow...this thread just gets gayer and gayer :[
> 
> I c about 95% of you are furry sluts so why don't you stop posting and get back to work before your pimp comes and smacks the shit out of you :V



I'll be shooting them in the meantime until H&K gets back.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> wow...this thread just gets gayer and gayer :[
> 
> I c about 95% of you are furry sluts so why don't you stop posting and get back to work before your pimp comes and smacks the shit out of you :V


 
Becuase kylie wont be back for a while, i'm tryin to make her money.


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Becuase kylie wont be back for a while, i'm tryin to make her money.



*Kylie voice*

ho! Get back to your corner and look sluttier!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Becuase kylie wont be back for a while, i'm tryin to make her money.



Kylie is always here watching you, just letting ya know :V



Bando37 said:


> I'll be shooting them in the meantime until  H&K gets back.



ok, well make sure to make it as painful as possible


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Kylie is always here watching you, just letting ya know :V
> 
> 
> 
> ok, well make sure to make it as painful as possible



Kylie is Big Brother now? OSHI-

beb turning on 30 shot per second ramp and cranking air pressure up to 350 fps. Will hurt like nuns with yardsticks of DOOM.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Kylie is always here watching you, just letting ya know :V


 
No, you're thinking of Zrcalo.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Kylie is Big Brother now? OSHI-
> 
> beb turning on 30 shot per second ramp and cranking air pressure up to 350 fps. Will hurt like nuns with yardsticks of DOOM.



GIVE'EM HELL SOLDIER!! *salutes*



leon said:


> No, you're thinking of Zrcalo.


hmm I think your right on that lol


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> No, you're thinking of Zrcalo.



So now Kylie and Zrcalo are Big Brother.

We're fucked.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> GIVE'EM HELL SOLDIER!! *salutes*
> 
> 
> hmm I think your right on that lol


 
There's no thinking to it, it is true.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm here I'm here sheesh. 

You people corrupted me. I asked my boyfriend to yiff me. :| It failed. XD


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm here I'm here sheesh.
> 
> You people corrupted me. I asked my boyfriend to yiff me. :| It failed. XD


 
Well try askin one of us, you'll get satisfied.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm here I'm here sheesh.
> 
> You people corrupted me. I asked my boyfriend to yiff me. :| It failed. XD





leon said:


> Well try askin one of us, you'll get satisfied.



lol


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

He goes, uhhh no, that's the scary part about furries. I am NOT wearing a tail when we have sex. 

And I go, aww taht's the best part.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> He goes, uhhh no, that's the scary part about furries. I am NOT wearing a tail when we have sex.
> 
> And I go, aww taht's the best part.


 
I know right?!?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

He's so strange.  16 year old males have no comprehension.


YIFF. IS. FUNS.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> He goes, uhhh no, that's the scary part about furries. I am NOT wearing a tail when we have sex.
> 
> And I go, aww taht's the best part.





leon said:


> I know right?!?


Hell yeah. XD


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> He's so strange.  16 year old males have no comprehension.
> 
> 
> YIFF. IS. FUNS.


 
Tis wat i be sayinz!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Wheeeee. I have no more comments.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, it's not a joke for some >.<


*o rly?*


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *o rly?*


 
Yes, really.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Yes, really.


Damn, beat me to it...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Reaallyrllyrlly. :|


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Reaallyrllyrlly. :|


 
Exactly. :V


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Reaallyrllyrlly. :|


 
Is it really gay or really?


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Is it really gay or really?


 
It's really. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Is it really gay or really?


Really.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 25, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Really.


 
Damn crooked.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

wow long will we go on using 'Really"?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wow long will we go on using 'Really"?


Until someone dies.
And then probably some more.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wow long will we go on using 'Really"?


 
Why do you think I said something different?



Wyldfyre said:


> Until someone dies.
> And then probably some more.


 
I just killed someone. Twice. Do it more and I'll get you...and your little dog, too!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Really?


----------



## Atrak (Feb 25, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Really?


 
Say goodbye to Toto, as I just sent him off to the pound.

Btw, I *get* you, man, I really do.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

*dies* now stop using really >P


----------



## lowkey (Feb 25, 2010)

i'm yiffing right now.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

And you're online :O


----------



## Atrak (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> And you're online :O



He's  using his cellphone. He can multitask.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahhh the nature of addiction. XP


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Ahhh the nature of addiction. XP


 
I'll show you addiction.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> I'll show you addiction.



lol


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> i'm yiffing right now.



I want to see it live!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Geek said:


> I want to see it live!


Live webcam yiff?
Hawt.


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2010)

Teach me how to Yiff!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

I can haz yiff!?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Geek said:


> Teach me how to Yiff!


 put your penis in a blender then cut it on and put it on the highest speed setting possible...CONGRADULATIONS, YOU NOW KNOW HOW TO YIFF!!!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> put your penis in a blender then cut it on and put it on the highest speed setting possible...CONGRADULATIONS, YOU NOW KNOW HOW TO YIFF!!!


Awesome!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> put your penis in a blender then cut it on and put it on the highest speed setting possible...CONGRADULATIONS, YOU NOW KNOW HOW TO YIFF!!!


 0_0 that sound a lil' painful!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 that sound a lil' painful!


 
Naw its completely harmless, you should give it a try sometime :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Naw its completely harmless, you should give it a try sometime :V


 
I agree. :V


----------



## Dass (Feb 25, 2010)

OP: I can't imagine more than 2% of us do have sex in fursuits. Though I probably don't want to know, I'll ask anyway, who does? I mean... nobody says anything about it. Ever. While serious, anyway.
... I swear that Swedish dude on the telly just said "I fucked it."


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2010)

i'll show you my penis


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> I agree. :V


 


south syde fox said:


> Naw its completely harmless, you should give it a try sometime :V


 err ill give it a miss... id like to keep what makes me a man for a bit longer....  you guys can try though! ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll show you my penis



Orly?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> err ill give it a miss... id like to keep what makes me a man for a bit longer.... you guys can try though! ^^


 
I'm sorry but yiff isn't my thing there 

Also harley has a van waiting just for you, I suggest you hop in it :V


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I'm sorry but yiff isn't my thing there
> 
> Also harley has a van waiting just for you, I suggest you hop in it :V


 does this van have candy in it?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orly?



yarly <3



south syde fox said:


> Also harley has a van waiting just for you, I suggest you hop in it :V



my van has open doors for everyone (underage).



Usarise said:


> does this van have candy in it?



it has sex in it.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

... harley you remind me of someone.... do you know an Andreasfr?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ... harley you remind me of someone.... do you know an Andreasfr?


 
You ask too many questions, all shall be answered when you get in with Harley :V

Either that are you can go to plan 1 and yiff the shit out of a blender


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Either that are you can go to plan 1 and yiff the shit out of a blender


Sounds painful.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ... harley you remind me of someone.... do you know an Andreasfr?



nope. do you know me naked? cause you should.



south syde fox said:


> You ask too many questions, all shall be answered when you get in with Harley :V



i agree.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Sounds painful.


 
your a fox, its supposed to sound sexy cause it has yiff in it which all foxes seem to do all day :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd get in Harley's murry purry van :V


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> You ask too many questions, all shall be answered when you get in with Harley :V
> 
> Either that are you can go to plan 1 and yiff the shit out of a blender


hmmm ill go with the blender then!   It seems nicer then Harley!



Tommy said:


> Sounds painful.


 yeah i said the same thing 0.o


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> your a fox, its supposed to sound sexy cause it has yiff in it which all foxes seem to do all day :V



But it sounds sexy AND painful. D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'd get in Harley's murry purry van :V


 If I make a porno, how much of the profits do I get? 

I'm gonna be rich, BIATCH!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

What happened to mah thread!?


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> If I make a porno, how much of the profits do I get?
> 
> I'm gonna be rich, BIATCH!



None, bitch. I need that money to buy me a new gun. Now go get the camera andthe newfags! :V


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What happened to mah thread!?


 it got jacked by a bunch of horny ppl.  just liek the rest of the interwebz


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yarly <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. PM me. :3

2. oh you~

3. yay~


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> None, bitch. I need that money to buy me a new gun. Now go get the camera andthe newfags! :V


 
Hmm I support the fact you will do what it takes to get those paintball guns so I'll help you out this once but call me bitch again and Harley might actually do what Harley's title says :V

That being said, come now newbies, harley won't hurt you so get in the van


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Hmm I support the fact you will do what it takes to get those paintball guns so I'll help you out this once but call me bitch again and Harley might actually do what Harley's title says :V
> 
> That being said, come now newbies, harley won't hurt you so get in the van



Fine. You have risen in rank to pimp.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> That being said, come now newbies, harley won't hurt you so get in the van


 ok then  *hops in van*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> That being said, come now newbies, harley won't hurt you so get in the van



Yes, you can completely trust Harley.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok then  *hops in van*



now we are just going to do a medical exam, and i need to rape you, okay? trust me, it's just for medical purposes.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> now we are just going to do a medical exam, and i need to rape you, okay? trust me, it's just for medical purposes.


 0_0  i dont know if i like where this is going....


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0  i dont know if i like where this is going....



oh, you'll love where i'm going <3


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0  i dont know if i like where this is going....



Don't worry, it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm totally riding in your Murrmobile!


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0  i dont know if i like where this is going....



He said there was sex in the van. Harley doesn't kid about these things. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yes, you can completely trust Harley.


 Yup ^^;



Usarise said:


> ok then  *hops in van*


 
Alright go have fun...the only thing I have to say is that hopping in this van might give some side effects like your ass having different things shoved in there for some unknown reason but its nothing to worry about...



Bando37 said:


> Fine. You have risen in rank to pimp.


 Sweet, where may I purchase a pimp cane?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh, you'll love where i'm going <3


 w/e then 


Tommy said:


> Don't worry, it's not as bad as it sounds.


 fine then YOUR coming too *pulls into van*


Bando37 said:


> He said there was sex in the van. Harley doesn't kid about these things. :V


 i noticed...


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Sweet, where may I purchase a pimp cane?



I have one for you. A rare mahogany shaft topped with a huge diamond, the end coated in pure BAWWWWWWW harvested from furries on YouTube :V


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> w/e then
> 
> fine then YOUR coming too *pulls into van*
> 
> i noticed...



okay, so, let's get this started you two. i'm going to need you to take off your clothes.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

Furries are very lonely people.


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Furries are very lonely people.



I'M SO SAD AND RONERY GUIZE. NEED MOAR FURNEDS. :V


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> okay, so, let's get this started you two. i'm going to need you to take off your clothes.


ok but this guy might have to come too...


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok but this guy might have to come too...



Sweet. I can charge extra for the videos now.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I have one for you. A rare mahogany shaft topped with a huge diamond, the end coated in pure BAWWWWWWW harvested from furries on YouTube :V


 
This will be the most bad ass pimp cane to ever be made 

Hey Harley don't start before the camera starts, everyone in FAF will be buying themselves a copy of this stuff


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> This will be the most bad ass pimp cane to ever be made
> 
> Hey Harley don't start before the camera starts, everyone in FAF will be buying themselves a copy of this stuff



You got that right.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> This will be the most bad ass pimp cane to ever be made
> 
> Hey Harley don't start before the camera starts, everyone in FAF will be buying themselves a copy of this stuff


 That doesnt further any stereotypes at all....


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That doesnt further any stereotypes at all....



Well it has Harley in it. Who wouldn't want that? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That doesnt further any stereotypes at all....


 
nope, it sure doesn't...now if you would excuse me, my fried chicken dinner with kool-aid have arrived and I'm fucking hungry Dx


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> nope, it sure doesn't...now if you would excuse me, my fried chicken dinner with kool-aid have arrived and I'm fucking hungry Dx


 You forgot your watermelon and grape drank!


----------

